

A Wowser Moment in DNA Sequencing - jasonabelli
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2012/02/21/oh-and-one-more-thing-a-wowser-moment-in-dna-sequencing/

======
shirro
I don't understand this headline at all. A wowser is a puritanical killjoy
where I come from.

~~~
corysama
You from Australia/NZ? Wikipedia's "wowser" has your background explained.

It also has my background: '"Wowsers!" is also a signature expression used by
the cartoon character Inspector Gadget.' i.e. a techy-pop-nostalgia reference
to someone saying "WOW!"

